# 17 months not walking yet



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Just looking for a little advice please.
My twin boys will be 17 months old tomorrow (they were 6 weeks prem).
One of them is walking everywhere, but his brother, James, is not walking and I am starting to get concerned.
He will put weight on both legs,though he favours his left. He can walk holding our hands but has not taken any independent steps. He cruises along the furniture but generally prefers to crawl everywhere - he started crawling at 10 months.
Should I just relax and leave him to do it in his own time? Should I get him checked out by our GP? Is there anything I can do to help him?
Sorry to be a nuisance, just feeling worried right now.
love and thanks
Kerry


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Kerry, obviously this isn't my area to post and I'm sure Jeanette will respond soon, but just wanted to say, Iestyn started crawling at 10 months and didn't walk until 16.5 months - James sounds very much like Iestyn was just before he started walking independantly, so if you take into account the 6 weeks prem, James so far is not different!

I'm sure Jeanette will be able to give you proper advice though, but just wanted to share that with you as when I read this, it just reminded me so much of Iestyn.

Love

Sue xxx

(Sorry Jeanette for butting in)


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Sue
Thanks for the reassurance. it's good to know others have experienced something similar.
love to you all
K


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kerry

I didnt walk until I was 2!

!7mths (15.5) is ok...he is walking holding your hand so it might just be he feels nervous.

Does he have a pushalong walker?? (not a babywalker).

Jxx


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Thanks Jeanette

yes he has a push along walker which he uses quite confidently. We've been told to contact our HV if he's not walking by 18 months. Is this fairly standard?

If it is just confidence or he's just not ready then that's fine. I guess I just worry incase there's a physical reason stopping him.

Thanks for the reassurance tho hun
love
Kerry


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kerry

He is 15.5 corrected..some babies are not even walking with help at this stage. I presume 18mths is really 19.5 mths (taking prem weeks into account). To be honest I really feel that you will have seen an improvement by then.

Have you thought about getting him one of those pull along toys (elc do one which the baby walks & pushes it like a walker- theirs has lights & music). 

Keep holding his hand when he is walking. Is he tiptoeing walking or with flat feet??

Jxx


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

He is walking with flat feet, usually.

Will look into the pull along toys.

Thanks so much for your time and help
love
k


----------

